# PE exam Control Systems



## Art (Jul 6, 2006)

planning on sitting for Oct.

all submitted, should be good to go...

anybody here take it?

what study &amp; reference material did you find helpful...


----------



## EdinNO (Jul 6, 2006)

I haven't taken it, but this is an interesting question. Are you mechanical or electrical or other?

I am a mechanical and have worked mostly with control systems through my career. I chose to go mechanical on the PE because a mechanical PE I know who does control systems engineering told me that you could technically practice controls with a mechanical PE but couldn't necessarily practice mechanical with a controls PE. I don't know how true that is, but it worked for me.

At least the control systems pass rates seem to be pretty high- I think, aren't they?

Ed

Keep us posted.


----------



## Art (Jul 7, 2006)

> I haven't taken it, but this is an interesting question. Are you mechanical or electrical or other?
> I am a mechanical and have worked mostly with control systems through my career. I chose to go mechanical on the PE because a mechanical PE I know who does control systems engineering told me that you could technically practice controls with a mechanical PE but couldn't necessarily practice mechanical with a controls PE. I don't know how true that is, but it worked for me.
> 
> At least the control systems pass rates seem to be pretty high- I think, aren't they?
> ...


I'm EE...in PA the way the law is worded, you can practice any discipline you're proficient at...your call until challenged...then you may have to defend it in front of the board or a court, depending on the circumstances...

competency defined by a combination of:

education

experience

examination

so an electrical could do basic HVAC, and a mechanical could, say for example, do the electrical associated with HVAC...theoretically...so a control guy could arguable do either...provided he has training &amp; experience in the respective area...

they expect you to have the ethics to know your abilities, and produce sound work...if not, it will catch up with you fast...you know how that goes...

wanted to take controls first, since it's only offered in Oct., if I pass it I may take the elec in April...fail, I will definitely take the elec in April...


----------



## EdinNO (Jul 7, 2006)

Interesting points.

Some of the things you mention are the reasons why I thought about getting my stamp without the specific discipline mentioned.

What kind of controls are you in? HVAC? Chemical Process? Other? I have mostly done HVAC.

Hopefully some others who have or who will test in controls will chime in.

Ed


----------



## Art (Jul 7, 2006)

> Interesting points.
> Some of the things you mention are the reasons why I thought about getting my stamp without the specific discipline mentioned.
> 
> What kind of controls are you in? HVAC? Chemical Process? Other? I have mostly done HVAC.
> ...


EE U of Pittsburgh

~25 years of experience...

15 in controls

6 in consulting

4 in O &amp; M

controls...

equally distributed...

HVAC (Voltec, AAM, Staefa)

process, Pharma, petro (Alaska) &amp; water/wastewater

material handling/packaging

fire/explosion detection/supression

just took the FE and passed...honestly walked out knowing I got better than 80%...

glad it's behind me though, all the old school stuff...

back in school for a MSEE


----------



## Art (Jul 21, 2006)

found some good stuff...getting excited about the test...I feel pretty confident after a cursory review of the material...but you never know...I'm planning on doing 80 hrs of review... the reference manual says beyond 40 to 100, diminishing returns...80 hrs works out to about 6 or 7 hrs per week, 3 days x 2 hrs or so

the ISA is the sponsoring society...used to be Instrument Society of America...now Instruments, Systems &amp; Automation Society...

got their study guide, looks pretty straight forward...has a great section on reference material...

already amassing my reference material 

http://www.isa.org/Template.cfm?Section=Sh...&amp;ProductID=7295

going to get the CD set too... http://www.isa.org/Template.cfm?Section=Co...&amp;ProductID=7852

PE Exam review CD's

The six seminars in this series quickly overview the topics (or Domains) tested on the Control Systems Engineer PE exam. They serve as a great starting point to your preparation or as a final wrap up to confirm your knowledge.

CSE PE Exam Review Part 1: Standards &amp; References

CSE PE Exam Review Part 2: Measurement I

CSE PE Exam Review Part 3: Measurement II

CSE PE Exam Review Part 4: System Analysis

CSE PE Exam Review Part 5: Final Control Elements

CSE PE Exam Review Part 6: Control System Implementation


----------



## GerryM (Jul 23, 2006)

Guys,

Join ISA first. Then the CSE Study guides are free to download in Windows Media Player format. You also get one free ISA Standard.

Some great links to get you started:

http://www.engr.psu.edu/cde/FE_PE/cse_tips.htm

http://www.engr.psu.edu/cde/FE_PE/morons_guide.htm

I am also taking the exam in October.

Watch the CSE Study guides from ISA. He suggests several books to purchase that are also listed in the guides above.


----------



## Art (Jul 23, 2006)

> Guys,
> Join ISA first. Then the CSE Study guides are free to download in Windows Media Player format. You also get one free ISA Standard.
> 
> Some great links to get you started:
> ...


good info thanks...I did join, and got the drawings standards...

the The Complete Moron's Guide To Taking The Control Systems Engineering P.E. Exam is good info, thnx again...

I've already started contacting every vendor who's ever wanted something from me for material:

Fisher

Bauman

Rosemount

etc.


----------



## Art (Sep 29, 2006)

OK boys, I'm in and ready to go, Oct 27th...

been diligent studying...

wish me luck and tell my mom I love her


----------



## EdinNO (Sep 29, 2006)

"For here am I floating in a tin can.." by any chance?

Ed


----------



## EdinNO (Sep 29, 2006)

I thought you were referring to a line in David Bowie's Space Odyssey by saying to tell your mom you love her, hence the floating in the tin can thing.

Ed


----------



## Art (Sep 29, 2006)

> I thought you were referring to a line in David Bowie's Space Odyssey by saying to tell your mom you love her, hence the floating in the tin can thing.
> Ed


I know Bowie... 

I feel ready, but you never know til it's over


----------



## EdinNO (Sep 29, 2006)

That's got to be a different sort of test. Good luck!

Let us know how it goes. Not too many people taking that one I'm sure.

Ed


----------



## Art (Oct 13, 2006)

Just got my admission ticket and booked my room at a nice B &amp; B...

t-minus 13.61 days and counting


----------

